# She's either VERY STUBBORN or VERY PATIENT!



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Pics didn't come through


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That is funny, I got one that would do the same as Maggie. Hope she gets her ride tomorrow.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

haha! That is very cute. It looks like she's saying: "WHERE ARE YOU? I'm tired of waiting!"


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a Maggie (mixed sheltie) that will do the exact same thing! Your Maggie is adorable!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Got 'em this time. Adorable sequence!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh how could you turn that face down! LOL!

Very cute pics! Hope she gets her ride soon!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Endearing photo series; dogs are so funny & entertaining.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you. She's a real pistol sometimes. Love her to death though!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL Girls like to get their own way!  Oakly would sit in the truck forever also.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

how funny, she really deserves a ride tomorrow!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is so funny with her expressions. I would have to say, that I would have had to take her for a ride, couldnt resist that face. Bama was like that today except he was sitting on the step of the pool. Wouldnt come in the house or swim in the pool. Just laid there.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> She is so funny with her expressions. I would have to say, that I would have had to take her for a ride, couldnt resist that face. Bama was like that today except he was sitting on the step of the pool. Wouldnt come in the house or swim in the pool. Just laid there.


 Well, Maggie did get her ride today. DH asked me to go fill up the truck, so the girls (all 3) got a ride to the gas station. It was funny too,.... cause when I went in to pay for the gas, the lady behind the counter said..."my, you have 3 very well behaved kids there!"
I very proudly said "Thank you very much".....
I do have 3 well behaved girls, and was pretty proud somebody took notice and complimented them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad she got the ride with her sisters. Nice to get compliments when they do well.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

:wave: 3 going for gas?!!!!!!
I've got a 75 lb goldenX and >50lb BassettX and 2 for gas is almost more than I can handle. I think they must be really well behaved kids.
I like the second picture best (I think that's the one) - she looks like she is oozing down the seat showing pure disgust at no ride.
I probably couldn't have resisted that look either.


----------

